# [En cours][AWN][Problem awn-settings] Afficher preferences

## rolie31

Bonsoir,

j'ai voulu essayer avant window navigator il y a quelques jours et je reste bloqué sur un problème un peu génant : je n'ai pas accès aux préfèrences.

Lorsque je lance la commande suivante :

```

awn-settings

```

J'obtiens le message d'erreur :

```

  File "/usr/bin/awn-settings", line 678

    colors = sizes = icon = extra = style = effects = False

                                                          ^

TabError: inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation

```

J'avais une première erreur que j'ai pu corriger dans le fichier /usr/bin/awn-settings, ligne 47 :

Avant:

```

except Exception , e:

```

Après:

```

except Exception as e:

```

Mais je n'arrive pas à corriger la ligne 678 colors = ... :

```

        self.ui_setup()

      

      

    def export_save_theme(self, widget):

      colors = sizes = icon = extra = style = effects = False

      

      if self.themeExportColors.get_active(): colors = True

      if self.themeExportSize.get_active(): sizes = True

```

Est ce quelqu'un connait le python ???

----------

## rolie31

Je viens de trouver une résolution à mon problème.

J'ai exécuté la ligne de commande suivante :

```

eselect python set 1

```

en tant qu'admin et ça m'a permis d'accéder aux préférences.

Cette commande permet de fixer l'interpreteur utiliser pour python à la version 2.7 chez moi

```

eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.2

```

Mais je ne sais pas si ça ne va pas poser des problèmes dans d'autres applis ...

----------

